# Montage Disque NTFS + Invalid Block Error



## natha311 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Ce matin j'essaye de monter ma partition NTFS disk0s5 et il m'affiche une Erreur : Invalid Block Error.

Donc voila tout.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## nickos_fr (4 Mai 2011)

perso je pense à une defaillance hardware ou une incompatibilité avec un nouveau soft ou driver tu n'a rien installé hier ?


----------



## cpt fly (22 Mai 2011)

Ce peut être seulement soft ton problème. Un disque installé sur un ordi mal éteint peut ne plus monter il suffit de reconstruire l'indexation à l'aide d'une commande que tu dois taper sous windows. Mais tu ne décris pas assez ton problème. tu es sur quelle machine? tu as un message d'erreur à quelle manip ?


----------

